# Steepest hills in SF - movie



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Strange little film...

But it's got great info and footage of the steep hills of San Francisco

http://www.russianhillroulette.com/

francois


----------



## Berkeley Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

*Take a minute to watch this.*

We used to live at the top of this hill and it was how we ended every ride. Nicely crafted little film. Charming.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks francois - that was cool.

Coop


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*you ran into yellow..*



Berkeley Michael said:


> We used to live at the top of this hill and it was how we ended every ride. Nicely crafted little film. Charming.



street signs at the end of your rides? 
pretty funny little film...


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

Great little film. Funny and very cool! Thanks Francois, I enjoyed that.

Now the question is: How many of those hills have you all climbed?


----------



## velocity (Apr 18, 2002)

Really well done, insane, WAY cool!


----------



## Bianchiguy (Sep 8, 2005)

velocity said:


> Really well done, insane, WAY cool!


Fun movie that took some sincere effort to make. I appreciate that time!! I'll give you an "A"> Don't stop here!!! Thanks.


----------



## maleonardphi (Oct 6, 2005)

Damn, that makes me feel weak. I started doing intervals up 17th st between Diamond and Roosevelt (part of it is a 17% grade) to get ready for the San Bruno Hill Climb. I guess tonight I will have to take a little detour over to Duboce between Alpine and Buena Vista to try out #4 on the list.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

the question is, can you climb them while drinking espresso and eating peanuts?


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

Argentius said:


> the question is, can you climb them while drinking espresso and eating peanuts?


hell, I could do it no handed with a granny gear like he has.

awesome flick, by the way. I gotta check some of those out sometime. with my 39x25!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks Francois, nice stuff. I had a friend who lived on Vicksburg years ago and have done that stretch off of Church a few times. It's naaaasty.


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

I wrote to the filmmaker and he said he submitted it to the Bicycle Film Festival 2006. Hopefully, it will be selected. It is really unique, especially compared to all the crazy mad downhill racing movies.

The List:
1. Filbert between Leavenworth and Hyde 31.5%
2. 22nd Street between Church and Vicksburg 31.5%
3. Jones between Filbert and Union 29%
4. Duboce between Alpine and Buena Vista 27.9%
5. Jones between Union and Green 26%
6. Webster between Vallejo and Broadway 26%


----------



## maleonardphi (Oct 6, 2005)

*Dalewood Way*

Another good one to try is Dalewood way. It takes you up to Mt. Davidson. I've done it on my mountain bike, but not my road bike. I'm not sure of the grade, but its steep, and rather long.

Matt


----------

